# Another 60 vs 70 lb bow ?



## goindeep (Jul 13, 2008)

60 is plenty...keep whatcha got and become great with it


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

60 is enough, however if you can draw and hold 70 with ease why would you not shoot it for hunting? You will have signifigantly more KE with 70 due to either higher speed or heavier arrow weight. If you can shoot them both accurately I feel the heavier weight will give you an advantage in the deer woods. More penetration, more broad head options, personally I will take the 70 to give me a better chance at a complete passthrough.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I had more passthrus when I was shooting 57lbs than now shooting 65lbs but i got caught up in the speed game and I believe the difference is I am not as accurate with the higher speed I am shooting now. I am now trying to get back to the way I used to do it shooting lighter poundage and concentrating on accuracy more than anything....


----------



## dreamssn_xforce (Nov 25, 2009)

My next bow will have 60# limbs. Nothing wrong with 70#, I have just realized that you don't need it to hunt and get pass thrus. Lots of practice and shot placement makes that happen. I have my 70# set on 62# which allows me to shoot a ton everyday with out tiring. More shots/more practice makes me a better archer. I know he has been a sore subject around here the other day but Ted Nugent said the other night he kills everything with a 50# bow. It allows him to draw comfortably and smoothly without tiring thus resulting in a better shot. JMO.


----------



## gamechef (Sep 6, 2009)

dreamssn_xforce said:


> My next bow will have 60# limbs. Nothing wrong with 70#, I have just realized that you don't need it to hunt and get pass thrus. Lots of practice and shot placement makes that happen. I have my 70# set on 62# which allows me to shoot a ton everyday with out tiring. More shots/more practice makes me a better archer. I know he has been a sore subject around here the other day but Ted Nugent said the other night he kills everything with a 50# bow. It allows him to draw comfortably and smoothly without tiring thus resulting in a better shot. JMO.


I saw a show yesterday where Uncle Ted shot a 200+ in with light draw weight under 60# double lunged him in the shoulders and the huge buck droped in his tracks and he didn't spine him.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

wow those are some good points....question given those #'s what is the KE for each?


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

What does it matter how far the arrow is stuck in the ground on the other side?


60# will kill anything on this continent


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

My mathews ia set at 73lbs, and my Hoyt is at 65lbs. The Hoyt is a little smaller and lighter so i usually grab that one the majority of the time. I killed 2 deer with the Hoyt this year and many others in years past. I have total confidence in both these bows and really see no advantage between the extra 10 lbs of draw weight. I'm actually toying with the idea of getting a 50lb speed bow soon. I saw a used Vulcan in the classifieds that I'd buy if I had the $.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

bagel77 said:


> Okay I am still fighting myself on weather I should go to 70lb limbs on my tribute. It currently has a 60 set on it. Now I am looking to find out if the upgrade in limbs is going to make enough of a difference. Now I have done a little number crunching. I figured on using a correct spined arrow the 60lb arrow would weigh 354.25 grains. The 70lb would weigh 373.5 grains. these are numbers for arrows build to be the same just different spines. Anyway Let me hear you input. I really want to decide soon. thanks.


You are looking at about 10 -12 fps faster with the 70 lb with the numbers you gave. I personally would stick with the 60 lb, its easier to pull and hold.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

bagel77 said:


> wow those are some good points....question given those #'s what is the KE for each?


With all things equal such as IBO, draw length, weight on string and the only factor changing is the arrow weight and poundage, this is what you get.

330 IBO
30" draw
0 grains on string

70 lb limbs
373 grain arrow= 322 fps @ 85.9 ft/lbs

60 lb limbs
354 grain arrow= 309 fps @ 75.07 ft/lbs


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Try it and see if you like it. The bow has to feel right to you, not anyone else.
Shoot what feels right and enjoy it.

marty


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Personaly when i pull back a 60lbs bow i feel like im pulling back a kids bow. I pull 70lbs so eazie there is no reason to go down to a 60lbs for me. 

All deppends on your strenght imo.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

order yourself so 65lbs limbs


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

get some 65lb limbs:smile:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Been thinking about this myself.I have to get a new bow for next year ( mine blew up this yearukey. It had 70# limbs,but I always shot between 60-65#'s.When I can afford a new bow,I'll have to decide between a 60 maxed out or a 70 backed off. I guess the best way will be to shoot both and see which feels the best.I would like something in the "Hawk" series from Hoyt.Hopefully soon!


----------



## thebrowningdude (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 70# bow turned down, but would have bought the same one if it had the 60# limbs.
Shooting your bow should be enjoyable...60 is more than enough.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you are young and healthy why stop at 70 lbs. There are some bows that go up to 100 lbs. But if you are old and feeble like me then go on down to 50 lbs and enjoy shooting and forget about getting a workout while you shoot. Also after shooting the 100 lb bow for a year you will look like a fiddler crab.


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

jim p said:


> If you are young and healthy why stop at 70 lbs. There are some bows that go up to 100 lbs. But if you are old and feeble like me then go on down to 50 lbs and enjoy shooting and forget about getting a workout while you shoot. Also after shooting the 100 lb bow for a year you will look like a fiddler crab.


REALLY...I mean I asked a serious question and you have to take it there....

I mean if I wanted to fire back I would say something like....If your tha OLD and Feeble maybe you should look into a 40-45lb bow or an electric cranking X-Bow. But I am not sinking to that level. 

Anyway back to the question at hand 60 vs 70. Thanks everyone so far for the input.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

bagel77 said:


> Anyway back to the question at hand 60 vs 70.


With a 32" draw, I figured I didn't need 70lbs so I bought a 60lb bow. Ya, it works just fine. But..........the difference between it and my 70lb bow is huge! I'm more comfortable drawing 70 than 60, and with the performance gains.....I always find myself shooting the 70lb bow.

However, shoot whatever is most comfortable to YOU. If it's not fun to shoot every day, then you won't.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Dec 14, 2002)

5MilesBack said:


> However, shoot whatever is most comfortable to YOU. If it's not fun to shoot every day, then you won't.


*bagel77,
5MilesBack has a point. 

Opinions from others is a good thing...to a point, then you have to consider the source of the opinion. I've seen the rotor cuff surgeries, tendonitis in wrists/elbows and back problems of all sorts. Seeing this as my future, because I'm not bullet proof and age will catch up with me at some point, so I've reduced my poundage. :nod:

Some guys have a muscular build and/or are of a younger age that will allow them to shoot higher poundage bows for a few years, BUT it will catch up to them in time. Why not take it easy on your body/muscles/tendons/joints, etc. for now and live in comfort when you get older...without the aches and pains of the damage from decisions of years past? :confused3:

I purchased a 45# to 60# bow this fall and set it up to shoot at a poundage that I felt comfortable with...but, I have no idea of the actual poundage. Nor do I know what the F.P.S. is, because I've not shot it through a chronograph. I'm guessing it's around 58#.

Will this be enough for the whitetails that I hunt?
Will I get pass throughs?
Will this lower poundage reduce my range?

I shot both of these deer, this past October. Did it work? You tell me.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57*


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

jim p said:


> If you are young and healthy why stop at 70 lbs. There are some bows that go up to 100 lbs. But if you are old and feeble like me then go on down to 50 lbs and enjoy shooting and forget about getting a workout while you shoot. *Also after shooting the 100 lb bow for a year you will look like a fiddler crab.*



Man,I needed a laugh and this quote provided it! It just conjures up an immediate image.
Thanks for the laugh.:chortle:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I currently shoot a custom Tribute with 80 to 90# limbs with speed module.

Set at 80# with a 29.5 inch draw length I shoot 30 inch 350 Trophy Ridge Crush arrows with a 125gr Slick Trick.

This gives me a total arrow weight of 470gr.

The Tribute shoots this arrow at 80# at 287fps....


Its currently our summer season so I set the Tribute to 70#. I now shoot a lot and concentrate on form and shooting accurately at long distances.

Come hunting season I will up the # to 80 # again for hunting African plains game. 


This is my personal choice of how I enjoy to hunt. 

But even here in South Africa you can hunt very almost all of the plains game with a 60# bow as long as you make sure your shot placement is correct. 

It you order a 60 to 70# limb set for the Tribute you have the option to adjust to # for where you feel comfortable to hunt with.

You also dont need to chase speed. 

@ 280fps you should be able to punch any deer's ticket...:wink:


----------



## arrowsenfoam (Mar 20, 2008)

Just try 70 for a while to see if it is worth anything to you


----------



## northwoodsbucks (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been debating the same question for my next bow. Right now I shoot a 60# maxed out. That thing is easy, can easily shoot 100 shots in a row even after not shooting for awile, 200 or more when Im shooting regularly.
Does 70 pounds really feel that much worse?


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

northwoodsbucks said:


> I have been debating the same question for my next bow. Right now I shoot a 60# maxed out. That thing is easy, can easily shoot 100 shots in a row even after not shooting for awile, 200 or more when Im shooting regularly.
> Does 70 pounds really feel that much worse?


If you choose a 60 to 70 # bow you can 1st set the bow to 65# and shoot it until you are comfortable and then go up to 70#.


70# is not that bad at all...


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

arrowsenfoam said:


> Just try 70 for a while to see if it is worth anything to you


I would love to "try" a 70 tribute but mine is currently 60. So for me to try a 70 I need to buy a new set of limbs. If I don't like it I kind of wasted my money. Unfornately because tributes aren't made anymore I can't go to a local shop and test fire. I mean I shoot a 70 black Ice and don't seem to have any real problems. Well keep the advice coming guys. I will have to decide at some point. 

Does anyone know how far down you can turn a set of 80# limbs safely on a tribute? I think there is a set for sale on here. 

thanks guys


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry that you did not like my post.

Have a great life and shoot what best suits you.


----------



## monk96t (Oct 14, 2009)

I currently have 80 lb limbs on my tribute and I can safely turn it down all the way to 60, but bowtech does not recommend it. I have been shooting my 80 lber for 3 years now at 65 #. I have not had any problems. If you are looking to trade limbs let me know. I have my 80's off the bow now.



bagel77 said:


> I would love to "try" a 70 tribute but mine is currently 60. So for me to try a 70 I need to buy a new set of limbs. If I don't like it I kind of wasted my money. Unfornately because tributes aren't made anymore I can't go to a local shop and test fire. I mean I shoot a 70 black Ice and don't seem to have any real problems. Well keep the advice coming guys. I will have to decide at some point.
> 
> Does anyone know how far down you can turn a set of 80# limbs safely on a tribute? I think there is a set for sale on here.
> 
> thanks guys


----------



## chris.caddle (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the bull dog targets add. I was in the market for a new target, looks like what I will be getting.


----------



## 181052 (May 12, 2010)

My two cents is go with the most draw weight you can manage (i.e. in a hunting situation; from a treestand)...is it somewhere in between? While 60 is more than adequate, the advantages to shooting increased draw weight (trajectory, momentum, KE) are obivous and advantageous. Good luck!


----------

